# Litter Boxes for Bonded Pairs



## thatkiidsean (Jun 29, 2014)

Hola all!

The rescue that I am looking at has a few bonded pairs. I was wondering that since they are bonded, would I need two litter boxes, and would they still be territorial of each other? They both have been spayed & neutered, and they sleep together, so I'm just curious if this would carry towards their litters, or if that's where they "need their space". 

:toast:


----------



## pani (Jun 29, 2014)

My pair have been bonded for about 6 months now, since Clementine arrived at our home, and they've always shared the one litter box. It's a medium-sized cat tray, and they're both small breeds (Netherland dwarf and mini lop) so they can both fit in there easily.  No territory problems whatsoever.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes I think it partly depends on the size of the bunnies, if they can both fit comfortably in the litter tray at the same time, it shouldn't be an issue to only have one. But some bonded pairs may be different.


----------



## PaGal (Jul 1, 2014)

I have two bonded females. They share a litter box. You want to be able to hang a hay rack above the litter box or place hay in a corner of the litter box, the object being to have them completely in the litter box to eat the hay since buns tend to go potty while munching. 

So depending on the size of the buns you may need to think outside the box when it comes to a litter box. For my girls since they didn't fit in a cat litter box together, I use a larger plastic storage tub with one side cut down.


----------



## honeybunnies (Jul 6, 2014)

I have 2 unaltered does that use the same litter box & 2 unaltered bucks that also use their own same litter box. They aren't particular like that.


----------



## Troller (Jul 6, 2014)

My two share a litter box. They are huge bunnies so I bought a cement mixing tub that both can share just fine.


----------

